# Loch Arkaig



## PaulS (May 18, 2017)

Wow!

That just about sums it up, this site encapsulates our idea of having a Motorhome. Extremely remote, spectacular scenery, amazing wildlife on your doorstep. 

We arrived mid afternoon having driven along a single track road with rickety bridges wondering whether we could get back if they collapsed. There were four cars in the car park, all disappeared by about 6:00pm and nobody else arrived until about 9:00 am the next morning. We were visited by a heard of 15 Red Deer that literally came into the car park, not in the least bit concerned that we were there snapping (photo's) like mad things. 

Looking up to the snow covered ridges there were a couple of eagles soaring around just to make the scene complete. 

During my walks in the surrounding glens I encountered Red Squirrels, Grouse, numerous other birds that I could not identify and over 100 Red Deer.

There are no amenities at the site, but despite it being well used by walkers, stalkers (after deer), bird watchers etc it was remarkably clean.

Just hope we can continue our adventures with similarly fantastic locations.

Thanks


----------



## chrismilo (May 18, 2017)

Some of those pics would be nice to see on here please !
we love pics


----------



## Canalsman (May 19, 2017)

This spot is in the POIs ...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 6, 2017)

*Photo's just for you*



chrismilo said:


> Some of those pics would be nice to see on here please !
> we love pics


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jun 6, 2017)

Loch Arkaig and the surrounding area was where the WW2 commandos trained when we first visited it was pretty much as they had left it some barracks and assault courses etc

Alf

Commando Training areas - Map of the Dark Mile | Commando Veterans Archive


----------



## james1508 (Jun 7, 2017)

PaulS said:


> View attachment 54443



Had to look twice, thought you had taken pics of my van   just returned from Scotland yesterday but didn't visit that Loch.


----------



## jann (Jun 7, 2017)

Good location


----------

